# nfs hängt - lockd im Uninterruptible sleep [SOLVED]

## dachris

BUG im kernel 2.6.22

liebe experten, habe seit geraumer zeit ein problem, kann mir selbst aber leider nicht mehr helfen  :Wink: 

mein system:

1 fileserver mit nfs-utils-1.1.0-r1

3 webserver die sich ein verzeichnis am fileserver teilen, mit lese- und schreibzugriffen

alle paar tage bis wochen reißt die NFS verbindung ab, die meldung auf den fileservern

lautet wie folgt

 *Quote:*   

> lockd: server 10.0.0.6 not responding, still trying

 

in den logs des fileservers ist genau nichts drin.

ein "ps ax" zeigt mir lockd im Uninterruptible sleep

Wenn ich nfs am fileserver beenden will, erscheint die meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> No /usr/sbin/rpc.mountd found running; none killed. 

 

portmap läuft, nfsstat (nach dem reboot) gibt das aus:

```

Server rpc stats:

calls      badcalls   badauth    badclnt    xdrcall

936299     0          0          0          0

Server nfs v3:

null         getattr      setattr      lookup       access       readlink

0         0% 590942   63% 10824     1% 136042   14% 120575   12% 0         0%

read         write        create       mkdir        symlink      mknod

31305     3% 10516     1% 8857      0% 10        0% 0         0% 0         0%

remove       rmdir        rename       link         readdir      readdirplus

14024     1% 5         0% 11        0% 0         0% 626       0% 2082      0%

fsstat       fsinfo       pathconf     commit

0         0% 0         0% 0         0% 10479     1%

```

der wert bei calls stammt von unmittelbar nach dem neustart

nach einem reboot ist alles wieder in ordnung.

bin für jeden tipp der bei der fehlersuche hilft dankbar  :Smile: Last edited by dachris on Thu Jun 05, 2008 12:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dachris

heute wieder das gleiche. mir ist aufgefallen dass man über die webserver trotzdem noch aufs freigegebene verzeichnis zugreifen kann,

trotzdem steht der betrieb irgendwie   :Confused: 

hier ein paar infos wies am server während des problems aussieht:

```
athene ~ # nfsstat

Server rpc stats:

calls      badcalls   badauth    badclnt    xdrcall

313533803   0          0          0          0

Server nfs v3:

null         getattr      setattr      lookup       access       readlink

0         0% 201870830 64% 3364954   1% 44877920 14% 42632706 13% 0         0%

read         write        create       mkdir        symlink      mknod

7885767   2% 3212392   1% 2751390   0% 4195      0% 0         0% 0         0%

remove       rmdir        rename       link         readdir      readdirplus

2733012   0% 3382      0% 318       0% 0         0% 225719    0% 768384    0%

fsstat       fsinfo       pathconf     commit

605       0% 0         0% 0         0% 3202164   1%

Client rpc stats:

calls      retrans    authrefrsh

0          0          0
```

```
athene ~ # ps ax

  PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND

    1 ?        Ss     0:01 init [3]

    2 ?        S<     0:00 [kthreadd]

    3 ?        S<     0:00 [migration/0]

    4 ?        SN     0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

    5 ?        S<     0:00 [watchdog/0]

    6 ?        S<     0:02 [migration/1]

    7 ?        SN     0:00 [ksoftirqd/1]

    8 ?        S<     0:00 [watchdog/1]

    9 ?        S<     0:00 [events/0]

   10 ?        S<     0:00 [events/1]

   11 ?        S<     0:00 [khelper]

   68 ?        S<     0:00 [kblockd/0]

   69 ?        S<     0:03 [kblockd/1]

   70 ?        S<     0:00 [kacpid]

   71 ?        S<     0:00 [kacpi_notify]

  186 ?        S<     0:00 [kseriod]

  198 ?        S<     0:00 [khpsbpkt]

  227 ?        S      0:10 [pdflush]

  228 ?        S      0:11 [pdflush]

  229 ?        S<     1:45 [kswapd0]

  230 ?        S<     0:00 [aio/0]

  231 ?        S<     0:00 [aio/1]

  890 ?        S<     0:00 [scsi_eh_0]

  915 ?        S<     0:00 [kpsmoused]

  918 ?        S<     0:00 [kondemand/0]

  919 ?        S<     0:00 [kondemand/1]

  922 ?        S<    15:14 [kjournald]

 1014 ?        S<s    0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

 1525 ?        Ss     0:00 sshd: root@pts/0

 1527 pts/0    Ss     0:00 -bash

 1532 pts/0    R+     0:00 ps ax

 2293 ?        S<     0:00 [kjournald]

 3536 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

 3538 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

 3938 ?        Ss     0:04 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

 4860 ?        Ss     0:02 /sbin/portmap

 4921 ?        Ss     0:00 /sbin/rpc.statd --no-notify

 4986 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/rpc.mountd

 4988 ?        D      1:31 [lockd]

 4989 ?        S<     0:00 [rpciod/0]

 4990 ?        S<     0:00 [rpciod/1]

 4991 ?        S     14:31 [nfsd]

 4992 ?        S     14:04 [nfsd]

 4993 ?        S     13:52 [nfsd]

 4994 ?        S     13:43 [nfsd]

 4995 ?        S     13:40 [nfsd]

 4996 ?        S     13:38 [nfsd]

 4997 ?        S     14:12 [nfsd]

 4998 ?        S     14:00 [nfsd]

 5054 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/3dm2

 5058 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/3dm2

 5059 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/3dm2

 5171 ?        Ssl  547:34 /usr/sbin/mysqld --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/my.cnf --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid -

 5240 ?        Ss     0:05 /usr/sbin/sshd

 5304 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

 5358 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/atd

 5498 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/run/ntpd.pid

 5562 ?        Ss     0:01 proftpd: (accepting connections)

 5621 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/rsync --daemon

 5681 ?        S      0:02 /usr/sbin/snmpd -p /var/run/snmpd.pid -C -c /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf

 5740 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

 5808 tty1     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

 5809 tty2     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

 5810 tty3     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

 5811 tty4     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

 5812 tty5     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

 5813 tty6     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

24105 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

24106 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

24157 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

24158 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

30363 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

30365 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

30366 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

30367 ?        S      0:01 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start
```

```
athene ~ # rpcinfo -p

   program vers proto   port

    100000    2   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    2   udp    111  portmapper

    100024    1   udp  32768  status

    100024    1   tcp  49478  status

    100005    1   udp  32769  mountd

    100005    1   tcp  50412  mountd

    100005    2   udp  32769  mountd

    100005    2   tcp  50412  mountd

    100005    3   udp  32769  mountd

    100005    3   tcp  50412  mountd

    100021    1   udp  32770  nlockmgr

    100021    3   udp  32770  nlockmgr

    100021    4   udp  32770  nlockmgr

    100003    2   udp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   udp   2049  nfs

    100021    1   tcp  59055  nlockmgr

    100021    3   tcp  59055  nlockmgr

    100021    4   tcp  59055  nlockmgr

    100003    2   tcp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   tcp   2049  nfs
```

----------

